
We built our ML platform on AWS–and why that may have been a mistake - calebkaiser
https://towardsdatascience.com/aws-gcp-f5727aa55239
======
mark_l_watson
So they want to support GCP and AWS. I understand that they have a small
engineering team, but supported very low cost hosts like Hetzner would be
good. Lots of hosting companies have very low GZpU rates.

